# Metaller Werkstatt gesucht



## slang (1. August 2019)

Hallo,
ich hab heute zu einem sehr günstigen Kurs nen Shutter Precison Nabendynamo ergattert. Für 12mm Steckachse. Da konnt ich nicht nein sagen. Ich bräuchte allerdings einen für 15 mm.  Hat hier irgendwer ne Metallbude in peto oder ne  Empfehlung wo man sich hier im Raum Bielefeld die Nuts aufbohren lassen kann? also von 12 auf 15 mm
Im Ersatzteilverkauf gibs die scheinbar nicht.


----------



## saturno (6. August 2019)

__





						Teileservice | Welka Metall
					

Welka Metall ist ein familiengeführtes Unternehmen und Spezialist für CNC Drehtechnik. Verarbeitet werden Messing, Bronze, Kunststoff und diverse Stahlsorten im Durchmesserbereich von 4 mm bis 66 mm.



					www.welka-metall.de
				








__





						MSTR Metallbearbeitung GmbH
					





					www.mstr-bielefeld.de
				




must halt mal anfragen ob die was für kleines geld bearbeiten........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

